# Brandons Low Cost Computer Repair



## lobsterman

Guys and Gals in all seriousness, if you need something done on your computer Brandon is the guy. He is more than reasonable, quick, professional, and great to deal with. He helped me out of a jam when my computer dumped my outlook email files. He is good at what he does. Give him a try and he will not disapoint.
Thanks again Brandon.
George


http://computerrepairspensacola.com/ 
*Owner/Operator- Brandon*
*Email- [email protected]*
*Phone- 850-384-8863 *​


----------



## saku39

Ive had him work on my stuff before

I seriously wouldnt even consider going to ANYONE ELSE for PC work, cheap, quick and never any BS charges


----------



## lobsterman

I agree, no hidden charges, he was open, up front and speedy.


----------



## lobsterman

Brandon, Thanks again for getting me out of a jam with my computer. It is working well.


----------



## lucybenth

Thanks for sharing the info! It will be helpful for me when my computer get stuck with any problem.


----------



## LuckyLady

*Great!!*

Another very happy customer of Brandon. He has been outstanding in responding to my computer issues. I highly recommend his services!!


----------



## beulahboy

I took my warped pc in to him and he hooked me up with a newly rebuilt pc with XP Pro, 3.4 GHz processor, 2 GB ram, took care of all of my data transfer; all for $150.00. Great guy to deal with and he is fast and honest!! 
Thanks, Brandon, you have my business from here on out!!


----------



## Clayton_L

I just took my computer to Brandon for a motherboard issue I was having. He was able to look at it right when I brought it in and he had me out of there in an hour and a half. Where else can you get service like that? He also tried to do it for free. Diagnosis are free and in his mind, his work was just an hour and a half long diagnosis . Seriously, he seems like a great guy and I can't recommend him enough.


----------



## fredricmark

Brandon is really great guy. I am glad to hear such nice reviews. The cost of computer repairs are differ from every where and some of them are costing too much. But this guy is providing services at very low cost. I recently had a battery problem with my Dell latitude 610. The guy at computer repair shop near by home said that there is a ac port problem and cost me 100$ and also there is a need to replace new battery which cost 40$. I feel that its too much cost for me.


----------



## corrinas2

brandon to the rescue again... took my BF's desktop to him and he fixed it while we sat there and talked with him.... within minutes he was up and running, and even installed a new power supply for us.... A+++ in my sites...


----------



## ross68

Anybody know if Brandon is still working on computers, I called the number listed and left a voicemail but no response?


----------



## lobsterman

He is definitely still in business. He is most likely catching Snapper today plus he just got married recently.


----------



## BananaTom

ross68 said:


> Anybody know if Brandon is still working on computers, I called the number listed and left a voicemail but no response?


*He will call, I just used him a few weeks ago, after all, it is a Sunday.*


----------



## ross68

BananaTom said:


> *He will call, I just used him a few weeks ago, after all, it is a Sunday.*


I called him over a week ago, not on Sunday, that's why I asked the question!


----------



## specktackler57

i will give him a call.thanks guys.great forum when you have good people helping other good people.i love this forum.


----------



## Reel Sick

Yep still in business just got back from my honey moon. Playing catch up now. I did fish the first 2 days of snapper season.


----------



## wld1985

I've used Brandon in the past,when he was off of Fairfield.. I know he moved his shop now and yes he is a great guy to deal with.. I need to get 2-desktop computer over to him and see what he can figure out..


----------



## joebuck

Brandon is a great guy to deal with. He does all our computer work.


----------



## Charlie2

*Brandon's Location?*

I've a couple that need some attention. 


Where is he located?


----------



## joebuck

His address is: 6832 Cariba Court

But call him first to make sure he is there: (850) 384-8863


----------



## oldflathead

*Shout Out for Brandon*

My PC's got infected last week, plus were getting slower, so I called Brandon and took them over. Not only did he fix everything while I waited, he taught me a LOT!

Not only fixing 'puters, he is a very friendly person who was willing to teach this old man a few tricks.

His prices are very fair.

Tom Vandiver, BSH Marine LLC


----------



## FelixH

I've never used Brandon, but I've referred several people to him based on what I've read here on the PFF. Everyone I've sent to him has been super happy with the experience.


----------



## Mac1528

Hey Brandon...can you fix a virus remotely since I don't live in your area? PM me or give me a call and let me know. Nine 7 two nine 98 thirty eight 72. Thanks.


----------



## Reel Sick

Mac1528 said:


> Hey Brandon...can you fix a virus remotely since I don't live in your area? PM me or give me a call and let me know. Nine 7 two nine 98 thirty eight 72. Thanks.


Yes I can sorry for the late reply pm me or call me if you still need help.
Also thanks for all the kind words from fellow pff members.


----------



## Mac1528

Reel Sick said:


> Yes I can sorry for the late reply pm me or call me if you still need help.
> Also thanks for all the kind words from fellow pff members.


Thanks Brandon...got some help already, seems to be OK. Will give you a shout if it goes ballistic again!


----------



## bukshot01

My wife's newer Sony laptop took a dump. I remembered the great reviews for brandon on here.

I got the laptop to him and he completed a free diagnosis. Hard drive fried. Told me to go grab one at best buy and suggested the solid state upgrade.

I got him the hard drive and he had everything fixed up better than new in a day.

Great service!


----------

